# Hamster Scheintot ?



## Xarson (14. November 2011)

Guten Abend,

wie gewohnt gehe ich immer zu meinen Hamster um zu gucken was er macht, dies tue ich immer wenn ich aufstehe ( natürlich vom pennen  ). 
Doch heute machte ich eine ungewohnte und schreckliche Entdeckung, mein Hamster lag regungslos auf den Boden des Käfigs.
Er rührte sich nicht mal wenn man ihn angefasst hat. Also musste ich mich leider Wahrheit hingeben, mein Hamster ist tot. 
Aber ich wüsste nicht woran das liegen kann, vor ein paar Tagen hat er immer fit in seinen Käfig rumgeturnt, und ist dazu sogar noch sehr jung.
Ich habe ihn immer gepflegt, ihn genug zu essen gegeben, die angemessene Temperatur in mein Zimmer gehabt, und auf einmal das.
Kann es sein das er nach diesen extremen Temperatursturz eine Winterstarre hat, weil ich auch manchmal mein Fenster offen hatte ?
Hab in sehr vielen Foren gelesen, das viele ihren Hamster totgeglaubt haben, und dann im Garten vergraben haben, aber der Hamster stand ein paar Tage wieder
vor der Tür. Ich hab ihn erst 5 Monate, aber ich wünsche mir so sehr, das es nur üwas ist was Hamster haben, was normal bei Hamstern ist.
Hab mich jetzt noch nicht genau über Hamster-Krankheiten informiert, aber ich hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt, und das mein Hamster noch lebt. ):


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. November 2011)

Geh am besten mal morgen zum Tierarzt. Ich hoffe für dich, dass er noch lebt. Habe selbst schon 12 Hamster gehabt


----------



## Xarson (14. November 2011)

Danke, werds machen, ist nur 2 Straßen hin bis zum Tierarzt.. Aber der liegt schon stundenlang regungslos. Ich habe Angst, wenn ich ihn begraben würde das er dann doch noch lebt. Aber momentan habe ich ihn in seinen Käfig hingelegt, in sein Häuschen mit extra viel Sägespänen und ner Decke, und nahe einer erwärmten Heizung mit der Hoffnung das sich wieder was tut.


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2011)

Meine Hamstererfahrung sagt: Er ist tot und das wird so bleiben.
Natürlich kannst Du es Dir nochml vom Tierarzt bestätigen lassen wenn es Dir das geld wert ist.


----------



## Xarson (14. November 2011)

... Sehr nett. Wieviel kostet denn so eine Beratung ? Ich werd's sowieso machen, is mir egal wieviel des kosten wird.


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2011)

Kommt auf den Tierarzt an. Kann sein er versucht dich noch auszunehmen oder er ist ok und Du musst nichts zahlen.


----------



## Xarson (14. November 2011)

Najut, dann bin ich erstmal off, ich schau dann mal morgen beim Tierarzt nach, und sage dir dann was mit den Hamster los ist.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

Man muss auch bedenken, dass Hamster oft einfach überzüchtet sind und es oft Fälle von Inzucht gibt. Daher wäre ein plötzlicher Hamstertod nicht allzu überraschend.
Mein Hamster hatte mich nach fast zwei Jahren auch verlassen, auf einmal lag er in einer Käfigecke und hat nur noch ganz schwer geatmet. Der kleine Racker hat sich wirklich noch zwei Tage durchgekämpft, bis ich ihn, so hart das auch klingen mag, erlöst habe. Ich hoffe zwar das dein Hamster sich wieder fängt, aber die Chancen dafür stehen, wenn er nicht einmal mehr sichtbar schnauft, sehr sehr schlecht.


----------



## Potpotom (14. November 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Geh am besten mal morgen zum Tierarzt. Ich hoffe für dich, dass er noch lebt. Habe selbst schon 12 Hamster gehabt


Das mag jetzt unglaublich fies klingen, aber ich glaube Hamster sind nichts für dich.

@TE
Horche doch mal ob sein Herz noch schlägt und er noch atmet (kleinen Spiegel vor die Nase und den Mund halten, sollte beschlagen... tut es das nicht, dann wird er wohl tot sein.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. November 2011)

wie saji schon sagte sind hamster aus zoogeschäften oft überzüchtet. hol den nächsten am Besten vom Züchter oder Hamsterrettungsstelle. da kannst du über die gesundheit des hamsters sicher sein.


----------



## TheGui (14. November 2011)

hm unsere Zwerghammster sind damals auch relativ schnell krepiert 

Dafür haben wir jetzt seit über 5 Jahren nen ultra fittes Meerschwein!

bekommen haben wir das von Freunden... die haben es von ihrer Tochter und die hat es von ihrem Freund.

Ursprünglich sollte es als "Futter" für die Schlange des Freundes herhallten... hat sich aber gegen die Schlange gewehrt und überlebt >_<


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das mag jetzt unglaublich fies klingen, aber ich glaube Hamster sind nichts für dich.



Wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen?



Ich kann die Aussage auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Nur weil man sich, wenn ein Hamster stirbt, einen neuen kauft müssen die doch nicht für jemanden ungeeignet sein. Hamster leben halt nun mal gerade so zwei Jahre. Der Hamster meines Bruder anno dunnemal wurde stolze drei Jahre alt, aber das ist sehr selten und wirklich ein Alter a la Methusalem.

Schlimmer sind nur noch die weißen Mäuse. Mein anderer Bruder ist immer heilfroh wenn mal eine ein Jahr lebt.


----------



## Sarti (14. November 2011)

Also wenn er wirklich tot ist, dürfte so langsam die Leichenstarre eintreten

*edit

und dann ist ein gang zum tierarzt überflüssig


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich kann die Aussage auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Nur weil man sich, wenn ein Hamster stirbt, einen neuen kauft müssen die doch nicht für jemanden ungeeignet sein. Hamster leben halt nun mal gerade so zwei Jahre. Der Hamster meines Bruder anno dunnemal wurde stolze drei Jahre alt, aber das ist sehr selten und wirklich ein Alter a la Methusalem.
> 
> Schlimmer sind nur noch die weißen Mäuse. Mein anderer Bruder ist immer heilfroh wenn mal eine ein Jahr lebt.



Abgesehen davon waren 11 davon zur gleichen Zeit da und hatten alle ein langes und erfülltes Leben als Roborowski Zwerghamser...


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon waren 11 davon zur gleichen Zeit da und hatten alle ein langes und erfülltes Leben als Roborowski Zwerghamser...



Awww, wie süß.  Das Gewusel war sicher herrlich anzusehen.


----------



## jolk (14. November 2011)

Xarson schrieb:


> und dann im Garten vergraben haben, aber der Hamster stand ein paar Tage wieder
> vor der Tür.


 


Achja und wickel ihn vllt in ein warmes tuch, möglicherweise weckt ihn das (sofern er in einer winterstarre ist) und wenn nicht dann dürfts wohl klar sein.

P.S.: Hüte dich vor den Zombiehamstern, die auch noch wissen wo du wohnst!


----------



## Noxiel (15. November 2011)

Offtopic entfernt.




_Nox, aus'm Urlaub._


----------



## Ellesmere (15. November 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Offtopic entfernt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ernsthaft? ich mein ich hab die "Offtopics" jetzt nicht gelesen, aber bei einem Thread, der da heisst "Hamster Scheintot?" passt doch fast jedes beliebige Thema rein... Von "ich fühlte mich gestern wei ein Hamster scheintot" bis "wenn du jetzt nicht aufhörtst- bist Du der Hamster!"...
Ich mein, wie kann man einen Thread ernst nehmen in dem so etwas gefragt wird?! Ich hätte morgens meine Hamster geschnappt, Stetoskop rausgeholt und abgehorcht...zumindest beim Tierarzt auf der Matte gestanden und nicht erst im Buffed - Forum nachgefragt...

btt: 
Wie gehts dem Hamster?


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2011)

Herrje, ist das Vieh nun tot?


----------



## win3ermute (18. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Herrje, ist das Vieh nun tot?



Jo, schlimmer als bei einer schlechten "Soap" hier - daß man immer auf die Auflösung des Cliffhangers warten muß...


----------



## vollmi (18. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Herrje, ist das Vieh nun tot?



Cloverfield: *stöhn* es lebt


----------



## Gnorfal (18. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm unsere Zwerghammster sind damals auch relativ schnell krepiert
> 
> Dafür haben wir jetzt seit über 5 Jahren nen ultra fittes Meerschwein!
> 
> ...



Also unser Zwerghamster damals ist 4 Jahre und 3 Monate alt geworden. Bekam aber dann Geschwüre und ich liess ihn eindschläfern. Als ich der Tierärztin sagte, wie alt er ist, ist ihr die Spritze runtergefallen.


----------



## Ogil (18. November 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Also unser Zwerghamster damals ist 4 Jahre und 3 Monate alt geworden. Bekam aber dann Geschwüre und ich liess ihn eindschläfern. Als ich der Tierärztin sagte, wie alt er ist, ist ihr die Spritze runtergefallen.


Ich will ja keine guten Erinnerungen zerstoeren - aber damals, als Du von der Schule kamst und dachtest "Irgendwie schaut mein Hamster heut anders aus als sonst" - das hatte einen Grund. Aber zur Verteidigung Deiner Eltern: Sie haben es nur getan um Dir den Schmerz zu ersparen...

PS: Grad in Dein Profil geschaut. Ich hoffe mal das ist schon laenger her - sonst hoert sich (a) entweder meine Aussage unpassend an oder (b) Deine Eltern sollten Dir langsam die Wahrheit beichten


----------



## Alterac123 (18. November 2011)

Was meint Ogil?


----------



## Manowar (18. November 2011)

Dass der Hamster mal "ausgetauscht" wurde


----------



## Ellesmere (18. November 2011)

Löl - ob das wirklich jemals geklappt hat ?!^^ Ich denke mal nicht - ausser man "verschliesst die Augen vor der Wahrheit"


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2011)

Ich muss grade an Maniac Mansion denken und Day of the Tentacle als man nochmal diesbezüglich alte Erinnerungen beim Besitzer aufwühlt 

"I can't remeber .. all what i can think of is a flashing light and a horrible sound."
"What was the the horrible sound?"
"It was something like ...*DING* .. i can still hear it in my dreams."


----------



## Alterac123 (18. November 2011)

Ich weiß auch noch wie meine Wüstenrennmaus nach 2 Jahren starb   
Aufeinmal lag sie nur reglos dort und war stocksteif.


----------



## Legendary (18. November 2011)

Deswegen hab ich mir als Kind nie solche Viecher gewünscht, die sterben sowieso alle nach einem Jahr, ne danke. Nen Hund hätt ich immer gerne gehabt aber der ist halt doch paar Nummern größer und braucht mehr Verantwortung...und ich hasse Haare wie die Pest, das heißt ich kanns eh vergessen...obwohl...so ein schöner Labrador. <3


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> und ich hasse Haare wie die Pest



Ich kenn einen IRC-Channel wo Du viele Gleichgesinnte (ich nenne sie Verblendete) treffen würdest.


----------



## Legendary (18. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich kenn einen IRC-Channel wo Du viele Gleichgesinnte (ich nenne sie Verblendete) treffen würdest.



Hahaha...1. ist ist IRC...naja sagen wir es so...out? 2. weißt du schon wie ich es gemeint habe.


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2011)

Schade das IRC nie in war.


----------



## Manowar (18. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schade das IRC nie in war.




ööhm.. war es? 
Ich hab früher im IRC gelebt


----------



## Ellesmere (19. November 2011)

Was ist IRC?  Löl^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> g...und ich hasse Haare wie die Pest, das heißt ich kanns eh vergessen...obwohl...so ein schöner Labrador. <3



Ich hab so einen schönen Labrador (in schwarz). Kauf dir bloß keinen, wenn du Haare nicht abkannst. Jeden Tag gründlich Staubsaugen ist Pflicht bei dieser Rasse und du findest die Haare überall - auch in eigentlich ungeöffneten Tüten, Dosen, im Essen etc. Sie verfolgen einen auch mit in die Uni/auf Arbeit, obwohl der Hund dort selber nie war. Ich bin nicht pingelig, deswegen stört mich das nicht weiter.


----------

